# My dog may have eaten a tennis ball and



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Found shreaded cover in yard but no sign of rupper parts, also found a shreaded aluminum can. And a cut tongue.
I only turned my back for a couple minutes. Wish us luck!
Off to vet in morning if no poop. 
How long does it take for a blockage to cause problems? Dont know wich one ate it or if they did.
Guess I need to take both in.
Will it show up on xray if they did eat some?
Thanks, Brad


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

If the dog ate an aluminum can, I'd be at least as concerned about lacerated bowel, as I would be about obstructed bowel.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you tell if some of the can is missing? 

I had a client dog eat a tennis ball once. Just the rubber part not the cover. She stopped drinking so I took her to the vet. I don't think the rubber will show up on the xray. 
They gave her something to drink/eat and then took a number of xrays to watch it progress through her system. This took a number of hours. I forget how long.

One of my dogs ate a cellophane wrapper(sp?). I took him to the vet and they did the same procedure.

Both dogs were ok.

You are right I just took my eye off them a minute.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I am concerend about both. Mostly the can. Tried to peace it together to see. Im sure the can would show up on xray, but wonder about the ball.
I looked for about an hour, but cant find the remainder. I was wondering how long it takes to see problems. I am going to call vet in morning.
I have never bought a tennis ball, dont know where it came from, found the skin off of it it but no ball.
Wife or Nephew must have brougt it.
The can was my fault, I had one on my trailer and saw one pick it up, but thought he wouldt mess with it long. Then the other had it shreaded. Hopefully no harm.
Thanks


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 23, 2008)

We had a dog that had eaten a tennis ball at some point. It lay silent until the evening of the duck season opener 2 years ago. It surfaced as what appeared to be GDV. Our vet was hesitant to do any kind of surgery because of his age. He was an eleven year old puppy. At the second emergency vet visit, she opened him up to find the chewed up tennis ball, cover and all. The cover was barely identifiable, but definitely there. We lost him due to complications from this incident a year later.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Brad it is worth the xray before it could get worse. Dang man these dogs can eat anything in a second. Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

I wasn't aware that tennis balls have "skins".


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

They have that yellow layer thst is glued on. The inners are about like a raket ball. I found a few pieces of the yellow, but no inners.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

One of my pups ate a tennis ball innards. Found the shredded cover. I watched her. She never appeared sick or anything and she passed some clumps a day or two later.

I've had several of them shred aluminum cans. Never have had one give a problem. Yet, thank God.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> One of my pups ate a tennis ball innards. Found the shredded cover. I watched her. She never appeared sick or anything and she passed some clumps a day or two later.
> 
> I've had several of them shred aluminum cans. Never have had one give a problem. Yet, thank God.


Advantage: Howard


----------



## OmegaRed (Apr 10, 2013)

Watch for not eating/ drinking and not having bowel movements.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

It all went good, did exploratory surgery. Intestene showed a blockage. It was from sticks, and he was able to push them down without cutting the intestine.
It was about 10 times the size it should have been. Other dog checked out fine just a couple cutts from can. Still no sign of tennis ball. Ive spent hours looking for it. It may have worked itself out, but who knows.
Tried to post exray, but dont know how


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Good news. Somehow I didn't realize you were talking about two dogs.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Good news. Somehow I didn't realize you were talking about two dogs.


Wayne, Yes it was two dogs. I was in barn getting some tools and saw one run out with something, Then realized it was a tennis ball. About two minutes later both were by garage door laying down. I saw parts of cover off ball, but no ball. The other had a shredded can in front of her with a bleeding tongue. Ive looked over 8 acres trying to find ball, for several hours
One threw up his food last night and hasnt pooped.
Took them both in for xrays. One is good the one that had surgery is still High. We got Lucky I hope.


----------

